
Show HN: SVG Wave Generator - m1guelpf
https://getwaves.io/
======
tylersmith21
The dice roll is somewhat addictive--great tool and fun way of sharing it with
the world.

------
theomega
That is a snappy and easy to understand tool. I’m just wondering what I could
do with one of these wave svgs...

~~~
cristinapoiata
Hi! I'm part of the team who made this tool. You can use these kinds of waves
to create various designs, something similar to
[https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/), or
[https://www.shopify.com/free-
trial?ref=onepagelove](https://www.shopify.com/free-trial?ref=onepagelove).

------
mtmail
The (animated) dice icon for random values is great, I'd love to see that in
more tools.

------
magic_beans
This is awesome! I'd love a tool to animate them too :D

------
ReD_CoDE
You're awesome. I checked your website. Do you want to be part of a startup
that has a good future?

------
CharlesDodgson
That's fun!

